# Gaggia non- pressurised filter basket capacity



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

This may be a stupid question................I have just received a HD0183 Gaggia Double Non Pressurised Basket from Happy Donkey. I am used to grinding 14g of beans for my BTC machine (when using the powder chute for decaff) and wanted to compare the same strength shot from the Classic. I have seen the Gaggia baskets specified elsewhere as 7g for the single and 14g for the double, so ordered the double. However this basket takes exactly 18g espresso grind to fill flush before tamping. Have I misunderstood - the HD website states it is a genuine part but does not specify the capacity.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The world has moved on since Gaggia specified those measurements, and it is capable of holding 18g

Somewhere in the region of 17g-18g should work well


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I've got the same and been using 18g almost exclusively. I plan to try 16/17g moving forward and see how it tastes but try 18g to start with.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I always put 18g of coffee into the basket of my classic.


----------



## Underking (Dec 1, 2014)

15-17g is a good range, might take you a while to find the sweet spot for the particular coffee you're using


----------

